# Competition for hobby winemakers 2023



## TechAdmin (Dec 6, 2022)

Is anyone participating in the 2023 WineMaker International Wine Competition?

2023 WineMaker Competition








2023 WineMaker Competition - WineMakerMag.com


Get feedback from expert judges and compete for medals at world’s largest competition for home winemakers.




winemakermag.com





Let us know if you're participating. 

You may send your entries now! Entry deadline: March 17, 2023. If you're going to participate good luck!


----------



## crushday (Dec 6, 2022)

TechAdmin said:


> Is anyone participating in the 2023 WineMaker International Wine Competition?
> 
> 2023 WineMaker Competition
> 
> ...


How do you recommend shipping wine?


----------



## TechAdmin (Dec 7, 2022)

Here are detailed instructions found on their website under "Rules and Regulations":



https://winemakermagpr.wpenginepowered.com/wp-content/uploads/2023-Entry-Form-WM-Competition-Flyer-V3-1.pdf


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Dec 7, 2022)

Yep, sure am as I have six bottles packaged up and ready to ship


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2022)

crushday said:


> How do you recommend shipping wine?


Lot of dancing around the elephant in the room...... LOL

*Please note it is illegal to ship alcoholic beverages via the U.S. Postal Service. FedEx Air and FedEx Ground will destroy all amateur wine shipments so do not use either of these services. Private shipping companies such as UPS with company policies against individuals shipping alcohol may refuse your shipment if they are informed your package contains alcoholic beverages. Entries mailed internationally are often required by customs to provide proper documentation. It is the entrant’s responsibility to follow all applicable laws and regulations. Packages with postage due or C.O.D. charges will be rejected.*


----------



## crushday (Dec 7, 2022)

@ibglowin - this is a LOL…. And, you intuitively picked up on my point and question. Alcohol is not legal to ship. The one time I tried to ship labeled wine via UPS, it never made it to the destination nor did I ever hear anything. It just vanished. 

So, unless we can personally drop off wine, how do we actually ship it?


----------



## TurkeyHollow (Dec 7, 2022)

I shipped to this competition last year and it IS legal if done properly. I clearly labeled it exactly as it was. I shipped via UPS. When verbally asked what was in the package, I simply pointed to the label and said "Just what is says on the label".
Even commercial wineries who don't do their own lab work (yes, there are some) use this method to ship alcoholic liquid to get testing accomplished. Pack carefully!!!

Here is the label of contents:
ATTENTION!
Food Samples for Evaluation
No Commercial Value – Not Perishable
Conforms to IRS and FDA Restrictions
Not Taxable per 27CFR24.75
HANDLE AS GLASS


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2022)

I have entered in aprox a dozen or so comps over the years all over the US. When you enter a competition you are usually required to remove any wine label and tape a paper piece on the bottle with your name and some cryptic category (like 3C) that the wine is to be entered into for judgement. So from the outside except for the fact its in a wine bottle with a cork its hard to tell what the contents are.

On all of my shipping paperwork I always say the contents are "steak marinade".

I always use a wine shipper that I have received wine in from one of my many wine clubs. I pull off any stickers that say "alcohol" and or "adult signature required"

Every single shipment has arrived safe and sound and on time without any issues.





crushday said:


> @ibglowin - this is a LOL…. And, you intuitively picked up on my point and question. Alcohol is not legal to ship. The one time I tried to ship labeled wine via UPS, it never made it to the destination nor did I ever hear anything. It just vanished.
> 
> So, unless we can personally drop off wine, how do we actually ship it?


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Dec 7, 2022)

This time of year with the volume of Christmas packages and how busy they are, I doubt the even ask and assume it's gifts.


----------



## vinny (Dec 7, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> I have entered in aprox a dozen or so comps over the years all over the US. When you enter a competition you are usually required to remove any wine label and tape a paper piece on the bottle with your name and some cryptic category (like 3C) that the wine is to be entered into for judgement. So from the outside except for the fact its in a wine bottle with a cork its hard to tell what the contents are.
> 
> On all of my shipping paperwork I always say the contents are "steak marinade".
> 
> ...


This was much more fun and informative than pointing at the elephant!


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Dec 11, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> Lot of dancing around the elephant in the room...... LOL
> 
> *Please note it is illegal to ship alcoholic beverages via the U.S. Postal Service. FedEx Air and FedEx Ground will destroy all amateur wine shipments so do not use either of these services. Private shipping companies such as UPS with company policies against individuals shipping alcohol may refuse your shipment if they are informed your package contains alcoholic beverages. Entries mailed internationally are often required by customs to provide proper documentation. It is the entrant’s responsibility to follow all applicable laws and regulations. Packages with postage due or C.O.D. charges will be rejected.*


Fedex allows wine and I ship with fedex all the time though I have a license to do so as I am a commercial winemaker and home winemaker as well.


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Dec 11, 2022)

TechAdmin said:


> Is anyone participating in the 2023 WineMaker International Wine Competition?
> 
> 2023 WineMaker Competition
> 
> ...


I have a few wines I may send just to see what people say always fun to hear what people say. And I have to comment about this but it has pay by Check on the form what if your bank no longer does checks can you just send cash or something?


----------



## TechAdmin (Dec 11, 2022)

Nebbiolo020 said:


> I have a few wines I may send just to see what people say always fun to hear what people say. And I have to comment about this but it has pay by Check on the form what if your bank no longer does checks can you just send cash or something?


That's a good point. I'll find a way to verify it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 1, 2023)

For shipping purposes - Spray foam stuff in a cardboard box then put wine bottle in a plastic bag and set on top of the foam stuff. Then spray additional on top and sides. Let dry and remove any additional foam. Your marinade is now well protected !!


----------

